# Bleach fumes



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

I'm not sure this is the appropriate forum...

But...


I am aware of the obvious dangers with bleach, and I know that inhaling the fumes can make you very sick. Most research I'm finding talks about esophageal burns, pulmonary issues.

Can inhalation of bleach fumes cause a sinus infection?

I was cleaning the shower yesterday afternoon and ran out of cleaner so I put bleach in a bottle with water and spritzed it onto the surface. Let it sit, then cleaned. I did not mix with ammonia

Thinking on it, maybe I didn't just inhale fumes, but also some of the mist? My lungs are fine, no coughing, but my nose is dry and I have the sinus infection feeling from when it goes too far and your need meds, plus headache and general feeling of unwell. Also, last night and this afternoon my heart was fluttery, my arms were weak and shaky, almost as though my blood sugar was very low (it wasn't). I checked because I was wondering if my blood sugar was high. 

Also, felt a little like an allergic reaction, so I checked what I had eaten but nothing that I know to be allergic.

Right now, I have a headache and that sinus infection feeling.

Any ideas or experiences?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It may not be an actual infection, but sinus irritation.
You breathed in the mist/fumes and it irritated your delicate sinus linings and they inflamed in response. They will probably also secrete mucus to soothe and heal.

Treat them gently. Moist air, no strong scents like perfumes etc.. and they will heal in a day or two.


----------

